# Are my goals and need for assistance more than I deserve?



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry, I never knew how to word that, nor did I know what forum to post this in, but I felt someone here could offer sound advice for me. 

I haven't been on this site as of late. I guess you can say some days I don't know if I have SA, other days I am down, or im up. I've recently come off prescription Effexor, by my own choice, and life seems a lot different. Im starting to feel like goals are making more sense to me. I have a strong desire to develop a foothold in life and then just start setting out to achieve what you want to. Im in a bind though. Im 22 years old, live with my parents and don't really have a lot to show for myself right now. But I have many job oppertunities up and coming and I have plans to get out on my own and actually make it work. 

Problem is that I don't have a car. I have asked my parents to lend me money to buy a second-hand car. Sometimes I feel guilty for this. I feel like I should be able to do this on my own, but I simply can't now. I fell into a groove and it sucks. Only job I can really go to now is at a fast food joint that is within walking distance of my house. I can potentially make good money there and pay my parents off quickly, but if I get the car I will be able to get a job elsewhere.

I guess im basically wondering if im just crazy or is it reasonable for my parents to lend me money? They have plenty of money, nice house, nice vehicles, I feel they can help me. They have always been there to assist me, but I hope this assistance isn't too much for them.

Oh, I want to borrow $4000 cdn and agree to pay them back monthly for 12 months. At a fair interest rate.


----------



## Ccox (Mar 17, 2007)

*re: Are my goals and need for assistance more than I deserve*

I'd have to say that seems more than fair unless you have a history of taking large amounts of money from your parents in the past? They're your parents, they're supposed to help you get into the real world. I think most people these days would expect their parents to just give them a car... the fact that you'd pay them back with interest is admirable.


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

Have never borrowed money before. They gave me the money and then some. I am half way to paying them off now. They lent me 5800 or so. I ended up borrowing it in June.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sounds ok, since it's just a loan and you plan to pay them back.


----------

